# FYI - ALL current Sage Oracle machines likely have software fault (Auto schedule)



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

FYI - after a number of times back and forth, and multiple machines, it appears that there's generally a batch software fault with ALL current Sage Oracle (Touch and non-Touch) machines.

If you include *Sunday* in your auto schedule, the auto schedule will wipe completely every time the machine is powered down and back up again (like it does automatically after a period of time)

SOLUTION: Don't include Sunday in your warm up schedule, then it works fine

This was confirmed directly with Sage - the firmware is not user upgradeable. Of course you may be lucky and don't get a machine with the fault, and it's not the end of the world if you do have the fault, but not ideal for a top-of-the-line machine! Ah well.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

A bit confused with that - my 3 month old Oracle is set to come on at the same time every day - it always does?

When you say "powered down" do you mean with the front panel power button or actually disconnected at the mains plug?


----------



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

woodbar said:


> A bit confused with that - my 3 month old Oracle is set to come on at the same time every day - it always does?
> 
> When you say "powered down" do you mean with the front panel power button or actually disconnected at the mains plug?


 I mean when it automatically turns itself off, and you manually press the ON button again... Have had three machines from them (2 different sources), and all had the same issue.

If you include Sunday as part of the auto-warm up schedule, it seems to wipe the auto heat up schedule when off and on again! Weird...

Glad to hear that yours doesn't sound like it has the issue at least 🙂


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Thinking about it, my Oracle does not have the option for selecting different days of the week, just a global start time.

It is damn annoying when it keeps switching itself off after 20 minutes!

Sorry you are obviously having problems - one of the reasons I got mine from Lakeland (price match) with their 3 year warranty, just in case!


----------

